# Sliding plexiglass doors



## yarok (Apr 1, 2012)

Anybody know how to make or where to buy sliding plexiglass or regular glass doors for an enclosure? I am trying to build a tort enclosure out of plywood with sliding doors in the front.


----------



## hlester22 (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know where to get the doors but you can get plexiglass at lowes. It can get expensive though if you don't pay attention to what type you pick out.


----------



## nickercrombie (Apr 1, 2012)

Plexiglas is difficult to cut cleanly, so I would suggest finding a supplier in your area that can cut the sheet into exact sizes for you. That will just make everything SO much easier for you. You'll most likely have to buy an entire sheet, which will run around 80-100 bucks, and tell them you want the cheapest stuff with the plastic mask, not paper (paper masked stuff is a different type that is more expensive, but will add no benefit for you). They will give you the rest of the sheet of plexiglas as well after they cut it, so if you're looking at relatively small doors you may want to see how much regular glass is. 

As far as the tracks go, check this website: http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/2895/=gwiims 

it should give you what you're looking for, just make sure you get the proper thickness of glass for the tracks. It says it's for 1/4" which would be more expensive for you also, so again, might wanna check out standard glass. Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## wildak (Apr 1, 2012)

You can buy the slider tracks at lowes or home depot I think. If not you can find the online, you just need a hacksaw to cut them to length. Or get a piece of hard wood and with a table saw cut 2 grooves close together for a track.

I cut plexiglass and lexan on a tablesaw quite often and it works great. Other wise they sell a little scribe tool but it you slip and don't stay on your line it may not break correctly. Use a straight edge as a guide for any cutting scribes.

I too would reccommend the thicker stuff for doors since the animal may be able to get their head between the doors and bend them out.

Also actual glass supply stores where they make and fix windows will sell you smaller pieces of plexiglass as they have tons of scraps. They just gave me a bunch of smaller pieces that they were just going to throw out.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2012)

Home Depot has different sizes and thickness. You might want to see what sizes they have and the price you want to spend and build to that size. Then no cutting of the plexiglass needed.


----------



## yarok (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Itort (Apr 1, 2012)

One drawback I see with plexiglas is that it scratches easily and becomes unsightly. I have found glass is more durable for doors and windows.


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2012)

I built my 4x8' enclosures with self cut plexiglas and the Home Depot track. Not too happy with it. It sags, it gets scratched and becomes more and more opaque with use. For my upcoming build I am going to have custom double paned house windows made. They will only run around $100 depending on the size, but they will fit and function perfectly. It will look more professional and the double paned glass will insulate very well too, which will cut back even more on electricity use. The side that is meant to go outside will be to the inside where the tortoises and their humidity is.


----------



## yarok (Apr 2, 2012)

sounds good to me


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 2, 2012)

yarok said:


> Anybody know how to make or where to buy sliding plexiglass or regular glass doors for an enclosure? I am trying to build a tort enclosure out of plywood with sliding doors in the front.



Yes I do, but that wont do you any help, since you live in the US and me in Sweden...


----------



## HtVic (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to build one too
can someone provide full item list that I need to build one? 
maybe a brief procedure or a video will do


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought the double and triple paned windows were all made from plastic now-a-days.


----------



## EKLC (Apr 4, 2012)

I used clear acrylic sheet from Lowe's

http://www.lowes.com/pd_78778-1638-...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

and aluminum track that I found in the hardware section. The cross section of the track is U shaped. I drilled one track into the bottom and one into the roof of the enclosure.


----------

